# Mum and baby groups/ mountain bikers /friendly people - Cadiar and surrounding areas



## georgier (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all,

My partner and I are considering spending my 1 year maternity leave in Andalucia, somewhere near Cadiar, and wondered about meeting people in the area.

Are there any mum and baby groups in the town or the surrounding villages. My Spanish is not great and this is our first child - I would love to meet people in a similar situation - are there any mum and baby yoga classes attended by english speakers? Are there any baby swimming classes? 

We also love mountain biking (opportunities to get on the bike will be limited after the baby arrives, but we shall try to get out none the less). We'd also like to get recommendations for good restaurants and bars. 

We are in our early 30s and would be interested to hear from any friendly people who live in the area.

We look forward to hearing from you!

Georgina and Gavin


----------

